# From Klonopin to Xanax -Asked doc about Xanax



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

So, I asked my doctor what she thought about switching me from .5mg Klonopin as-needed 2-4 times per day (3 days a week usually) to Xanax as-needed. She replied, saying "Xanax is the most addictive drug in it's class" and wont prescribe it to me. In my opinion Xanax would suit me better since I only use klonopin about 3 days a week, and as needed. I feel "paniccy" and anxious at times and klonopin and takes forever to kick in. It seems like Xanax would work better as an as-needed anxiolytic since it has shorter onset of action. I'm lost. Do you think her logic is totally unfounded? I guess since it's so addictive it shouldn't be on the market then according to her logic, LOL.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

She'll easily prescribed me Ativan or Klonopin but not Alprazolam. I'm happy she atleast rx's me a benzo, but I'm still confused.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

My doc says the same thing and seems reluctant to prescribe xanax. Ive never pushed it though because i think a long half benzo is better suited to me. 

Do you still feel panicky and nervous after the klonopin has kicked in?


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

I was on ativan daily, and the minute I told my doctor I had panic attacks he switched me over to Xanax, no questions asked. In my opinion, try another pdoc. This woman is clearly not right for you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Your doc is so full of the bovine fecal matter [I edited that to meet SAS language standards]. Anyone can buy endless amounts of booze, yet docs worry about "addictive" pills -- yeah, that makes sense in some upside down loony tune universe.

It stuns me how you have to be so bright to get into med school, but somehow there are so many stupid doctor. How does this happen?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree... The problem is: She rx's me Dexedrine 10mg x2 per day already (which helps with college) and it would be hard to find another doc that will rx it. It's outrageous having to deal with MD's about certain things. You just go to MD's (who have the "magical" prescribing power) to get scripts that anyone could prescribe with ease if they were allowed to. I honestly can research alot and know more than my MD about my condition and could probably treat it myself alot better, but I cant script myself. It just seems like the only reason you go to doctors is to get scripted, and you're a repeat customer because you need your scripts.  End of rant 

If I stick with her I'll have to stick with the klonopin- if she allows that even. I'm under the impression she thinks I'm a drug seeker now since I mentioned how low dose as-needed alprazolam could possibly benefit me.

P.S. Even if I'm cut off my klonopin for some dumb reason I kept a stockpile just in case. lol


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Your doc is so full of the bovine fecal matter [I edited that to meet SAS language standards]. Anyone can buy endless amounts of booze, yet docs worry about "addictive" pills
> 
> It stuns me how you have to be so bright to get into med school, but somehow there are so many stupid doctor. How does this happen?


That's because they dont want to be responsible when someone abuses drugs and ends up in the hospital whereas i don't think a liquour seller would get into trouble selling a couple of booze unless they are underage.

heath ledger was presribed anti-anxiety meds by his doc which he died of overdose in combination with other powerful drugs and i can imagine how much scrutiny that doctor would be


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

> She'll easily prescribed me Ativan or Klonopin but not Alprazolam. I'm happy she atleast rx's me a benzo, but I'm still confused.


It's probably because of clonazepam's long half-life compared to alprazolam, which means a more gradual return to sobriety. Lorazepam's HL isn't much longer than alprazolam, so I don't understand that part.

It is possible she is refusing simply because Xanax is more popular and more known for its abuse potential. Considering the similarity of benzos, this is pretty stupid.



UltraShy said:


> Your doc is so full of the bovine fecal matter [I edited that to meet SAS language standards]. Anyone can buy endless amounts of booze, yet docs worry about "addictive" pills -- yeah, that makes sense in some upside down loony tune universe.


The difference is, doctors aren't writing scripts for booze. That's a personal decision, outside their responsibility, and I'm sure they would disapprove if you told them that's how you manage anxiety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

euphoria said:


> The difference is, doctors aren't writing scripts for booze.


As an interesting historical side note, doctors did write prescriptions for medicinal whiskey back during Prohibition. Wonder how that worked? "Take two shots as need for anxiety":stu


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha, really? That's hilarious.


----------



## DontTrustheGov't (Jun 5, 2008)

I asked my old pdoc to switch from Klonopin to Xanax and he told me its not the policy of his practice to prescribe the drug. He also said some people have withdrawal between doses. 

I basically told him if its not his policy to prescribe a drug even when its warranted, then it will no longer be my policy to see him as a psychiatrist. So he lost my business. One person is probably nothing to him but I know alot of people in my community with anxiety problems and no one I know wants to see him because of this. 

So I gradually tapered from 4mg Klonopin to nothing over several months and it was hell. I still have some withdrawal symptoms months after my last Klonopin pill. I knew the risks so it was worth it though. 

I went to a new pdoc and he diagnosed me with Agoraphobia w/ Panic Disorder and Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder in addition to the Social Phobia. He was going to put me on Klonopin and I told him I just spent the last several months getting off Klonopin and I also told him I felt that Klonopin wasnt quick acting enough. 

I basically told him that it takes an hour to feel the Klonopin and sometimes I dont have an hours notice before I get the anxiety. So he prescribed me Xanax .25mg 3x daily. 

The Xanax has been much more effective, even at the low dose, compared to Klonopin. Because Xanax has such a short half life, it doesnt seem to have the cumulative tolerance building effect that Klonopin has. 

I would switch doctors if I were you. Doctors should not have a "policy" to not prescribe certain drugs cause their too dangerous. All drugs can be too dangerous if used too much or improperly. I think if the patient does their homework and are prepared to accept the risks then a pdoc should try the med if its indicated.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DontTrustheGov't said:


> I asked my old pdoc to switch from Klonopin to Xanax and he told me its not the policy of his practice to prescribe the drug. *He also said some people have withdrawal between doses.*


A statement that deserves a reply such as: that means some people don't.


----------



## jao1488 (Apr 26, 2013)

*kolonopin vz alprazolam*

im on kolonopin currently. My goal is to switch to alprazolam.I find anxiety and Ltptsd would be to trust a little on the patients behalf. I know all the anti xanax pdocs.my problem is i dougnt need and 8 hour benzo.....i get that attack and go into a funk I've been awake three days now no food.I don't need that constant feel of the kolonopin...i need it to work so i can normalize again and work fast and it only needs a couple hours if it hits me quick do you think this a proper request I'm @1-1mg 2x daily switch to xanax 4 .5 mg as needed


----------

